# What am I?



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK experts...what the hell is this?
View attachment 122339

View attachment 122340


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

sub adult P.striolatus?.. Final Answer..lol


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow that this looks weird. Face of a pacu. Gills of a manny. Hump like a rhom lol What the hell is that thing. Id say some kind of pacu varient.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

no clue but nice pics.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

a-ronn said:


> Wow that this looks weird. Face of a pacu. Gills of a manny. Hump like a rhom lol What the hell is that thing. Id say some kind of pacu varient.


My though also....until I saw its teeth....they are not pacuish at all but just like a piranha.

BTW..these fish can be seen at RoseCity Aquarium in Portland...great store and Jay (the owner) is good people.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

No clue, but interesting looking, what size are they and what do they have them labeled as?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

They didnt have a lable on it ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

P. nattereri


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Same as this.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW. a p. natt. I'm surprise of the color of it..itssss sooo cuteee..


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I dont get how it is a natt ? I read about the imbreeding and how is causes defects but that one just looks messed. Clear eyes apposed to red ones . Skinny at the top fat at the bottem the yellow behind the gills is just amazing !!! GG did they only have on of these. Plust its got like an albino skin color no spots or anything.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I know..thats why I'm surprise its a natt..it kinda looks like a parrot fish to me.. but i do like the color on it.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Wow that this looks weird. Face of a pacu. Gills of a manny. Hump like a rhom lol What the hell is that thing. Id say some kind of pacu varient.


My though also....until I saw its teeth....they are not pacuish at all but just like a piranha.

BTW..these fish can be seen at *RoseCity Aquarium in Portland*...great store and Jay (the owner) is good people.
[/quote]
you didnt get it?....is it for sale?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SpeCiaLisT Posted Today, 11:25 PM
> I know..thats why I'm surprise its a natt..it kinda looks like a parrot fish to me.. but i do like the color on it.
> a-ronn Posted Today, 11:17 PM
> I dont get how it is a natt ? I read about the imbreeding and how is causes defects but that one just looks messed. Clear eyes apposed to red ones . Skinny at the top fat at the bottem the yellow behind the gills is just amazing !!! GG did they only have on of these. Plust its got like an albino skin color no spots or anything.


These, unfortunately, don't live long. About 5 years is the longest I've been able to keep them living. Not say that someone else couldn't it for longer. They don't grow very big either. I've seen all kinds of shapes like this. Some are far more bluntheaded.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I understand that. Like the pic of the retard fish you have there lol you can tell its a p natt !!! How can you tell this one is ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Yesterday, 11:42 PM
> I understand that. Like the pic of the retard fish you have there lol you can tell its a p natt !!! How can you tell this one is ?


Do not make fun of my retard fish. You might be related to it.









On the fish, how I know is not the case. It looks like a P. nattereri in my experience from a few I've seen that are deformed like this one. The way I would know for sure would be to check the teeth and upper palate area. That would require killing it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so you cant tell for sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 06 C6 LS2 Posted Today, 01:42 AM
> so you cant tell for sure.


Did you even look at the link or what I posted above? Never mind, quite clear you didn't.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats p.natt? wow

those look soo cool. i wish they would stay that small lol
did u pick any up gg?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are not for sale...but I dont think they are nattereri. There are 2 that are identical..same color, shape, everything. They are about 3" I would guess.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow.. thats a weird lookin p.... and u guys think its a p natt?..... hmmm


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont think its p natt personally

althought it looks like what would happen if a p and silver dollar bred XD


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Wow that this looks weird. Face of a pacu. Gills of a manny. Hump like a rhom lol What the hell is that thing. Id say some kind of pacu varient.


my first thought


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guy's crack me up. Sorry, not making fun of you it just concerns me that I have given you the information and its like your looking for the loch ness monster. What I have done is sent the photo to Dave Schleser and asked him to look at it and get his input. Without being able to examine the mouth area of the fish then you will never know if its a true Serrasalmus or some other species. And I will say it again, the fish is not uncommon based on my experience in seeing these types.



> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 03:39 PM
> They are not for sale...*but I dont think they are nattereri. There are 2 that are identical..same color, shape, everything. * They are about 3" I would guess.


If that is still not enough for you then not much more that I can do. If you want to believe or are encouraged to believe its something else, be my guest. I'll leave the thread open until everyone has exhaused what they think it is.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

You say its not uncommon seeing these types. Do you have any pics that look similar to this fish. I looked at all your retard fish pics and nothing looks like this one. Im no doubting you just asking if you have pics since you have seen other like this ?


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

i highly doubt that its a natt. i guess you're not going to really know unless you grow it out. even then it will be tough. maybe he took two P's that were deformed and breed them?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 03:39 PM
> > They are not for sale...*but I dont think they are nattereri. There are 2 that are identical..same color, shape, everything. * They are about 3" I would guess.
> 
> 
> If that is still not enough for you then not much more that I can do. If you want to believe or are encouraged to believe its something else, be my guest. I'll leave the thread open until everyone has exhaused what they think it is.


I didnt say they were not nattereri...I said that I didnt think they were....there is a big difference. They could be nattereri, but they dont look like them to me. Not only do they look different then any nattereri I have ever seen...they dont share any of the characteristics of nattereri at that size. No spotting at all (that is visible at 3"), no black on the tail, terminal band or other, and the fins look much different.

It is an interesting fish though!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oscarfish Posted Today, 08:19 PM
> i highly doubt that its a natt. i guess you're not going to really know unless you grow it out. even then it will be tough. maybe he took two P's that were deformed and breed them?
> a-ronn Posted Today, 08:18 PM
> You say its not uncommon seeing these types. Do you have any pics that look similar to this fish. I looked at all your retard fish pics and nothing looks like this one. Im no doubting you just asking if you have pics since you have seen other like this ?


To answer both of you, I don't take photos of every single fish I've kept or had donated to OPEFE. Its impracticle and all I need is 1 or 2 representatives. Egor was a fish that was shown on National Geographic Explorer. It started its growth just like that one. Yellow gills and clear eyes and just as deformed. But it doesn't matter to me if you believe or not. But if you want to buy into what GG is telling you that he doesn't think they are nattereri in spite of what I stated, be my guest. I stand by what I wrote. Take it or leave it.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

A juvi S.niger :rasp:









Nah...a Pygo with some rare form of albinism.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is Egor after he colored up from the same coloration as the GG fish. There was no body spotting until much later. Same goes with the gills it was yellow and then colored in during growth. This photo appears in the Elaine Landau book Piranhas of which I'm also featured.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That guy looks cool i wish i had a shoal of retard natts lol


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

With as unique as these deformed/mutated fish look im really surprised more havn't been force bred, like parrots. And reading through this thread everytime A-ronn called them the "retard natts!" i found myself laughing. Thanks for the chuckle aronn :laugh:


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL anytime man


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> That guy looks cool i wish i had a shoal of retard natts lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Yesterday, 08:30 PM ....I didnt say they were not nattereri...I said that I didnt think they were....there is a big difference. They could be nattereri, but they dont look like them to me. Not only do they look different then any nattereri I have ever seen...they dont share any of the characteristics of nattereri at that size. No spotting at all (that is visible at 3"), no black on the tail, terminal band or other, and the fins look much different.
> 
> It is an interesting fish though!!


Jeff your Clintonism is showing in your "I think there not .....to I didn't say they were not"









Anyway, to answer you:



> Not only do they look different then any nattereri I have ever seen


 That's because you have not seen as many as I have. Experience.



> they dont share any of the characteristics of nattereri at that size.


Umm, that's why they are deformed. Of course they would not look like any nattereri you have seen at that size. See my remark at the quote.

Fish develope individually, it so happens with these oddballs, they color up differently and will be (to use the term "retarded") retarded in their color and growth. Still doesn't remove what they are P. nattereri. Now like I said earlier, if you want confirmation buy a fish and I will kill it and confirm it for you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My first guess, without having read the replies, was P. nattereri indeed - an inbred/deformed specimen.
The yellow color did throw me off a little, but the eyes didn't: they are often still clear at around 3" (I know my thoroughbreds - lol! - still had clear eyes at that size). The complete absence of spots is also not unimaginable - I've seen other juvenile Reds without a single dark spot before.
And overall he reminded me of the collection of oddballs shown on OPEFE.

A shoal of retarded Reds does sound awesome, btw








I bet it's quite a handful to care for them (like going on a field trip with a busload of people with Down syndrome is big fun, but demanding at the same time), but at the same time I'd imagine it to be a very cool experience.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> A shoal of retarded Reds does sound awesome, btw
> I bet it's quite a handful to care for them (like going on a field trip with a busload of people with Down syndrome is big fun, but demanding at the same time), but at the same time I'd imagine it to be a very cool experience.


Exactly why I've told people that breed piranhas to look closely for them and try to sort them out from the stock. It's worth the attempt to keep them alive. Also make good conversation like this one.







But seriously, if you find one in a store, buy it and grow it out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > A shoal of retarded Reds does sound awesome, btw
> > I bet it's quite a handful to care for them (like going on a field trip with a busload of people with Down syndrome is big fun, but demanding at the same time), but at the same time I'd imagine it to be a very cool experience.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should place an ad in the local magazine: "WTB: Retarded piranha's" - god knows what kinds of reactions that would result in


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They are not for sale...but I dont think they are nattereri. *There are 2 that are identical..same color, shape, everything. They are about 3" I would guess.*


We see this a lot in bettas that are well into the F-10+ generations. I'm not sure how far you'd have to inbreed with P's to get the deformities, but with betta to get _consistant_ deformities, its usually 10 generations in. Fry begin to be produced with consistant mutation traits such as bent spines, oddly shaped bodies and fin shapes, and sometimes strange mouth/head structure. You will almost always get several fry with the same sort of quirk although the reason you don't see these, is that breeders cull them as soon as the flaw becomes apparent. Even in an F1 cross there are sometimes bent spines, or fry with bent rays that develop in their fins, but they are rare as long as the parents are from different lines and the mating is a true outcross.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 08:19 AM ..We see this a lot in bettas that are well into the F-10+ generations. I'm not sure how far you'd have to inbreed with P's to get the deformities, but with betta to get consistant deformities, its usually 10 generations in. Fry begin to be produced with consistant mutation traits such as bent spines, oddly shaped bodies and fin shapes, and sometimes strange mouth/head structure. You will almost always get several fry with the same sort of quirk although the reason you don't see these, is that breeders cull them as soon as the flaw becomes apparent. Even in an F1 cross there are sometimes bent spines, or fry with bent rays that develop in their fins, but they are rare as long as the parents are from different lines and the mating is a true outcross.


Excellent input on this topic.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

From David Schleser:



> Hi Frank,
> That is a strange looking fish. Would like to see a
> true profile shot. It looks a lot like a deformed
> juvenile nattereri. The only real problem is its
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 08:19 AM ..We see this a lot in bettas that are well into the F-10+ generations. I'm not sure how far you'd have to inbreed with P's to get the deformities, but with betta to get consistant deformities, its usually 10 generations in. Fry begin to be produced with consistant mutation traits such as bent spines, oddly shaped bodies and fin shapes, and sometimes strange mouth/head structure. You will almost always get several fry with the same sort of quirk although the reason you don't see these, is that breeders cull them as soon as the flaw becomes apparent. Even in an F1 cross there are sometimes bent spines, or fry with bent rays that develop in their fins, but they are rare as long as the parents are from different lines and the mating is a true outcross.
> 
> 
> Excellent input on this topic.


These are F0 fish...not F1 or F10. What are the odds of collecting 2 retarted fish with the exact same deformity in the wild?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> These are F0 fish...not F1 or F10. What are the odds of collecting 2 retarted fish with the exact same deformity in the wild?


Don't confuse tank-raised fish v. wild fish. Of course there is less chance of finding them in the wild. That's why piranhas form groups of similar sized fish, that includes "looks". But I also direct you to the Piranha Book by Myer pg 89. There are plenty example of odd shaped bodies from the same species.

And you can't say that those fish in the photo that you posted are wild caught or are you?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 08:19 AM ..We see this a lot in bettas that are well into the F-10+ generations. I'm not sure how far you'd have to inbreed with P's to get the deformities, but with betta to get consistant deformities, its usually 10 generations in. Fry begin to be produced with consistant mutation traits such as bent spines, oddly shaped bodies and fin shapes, and sometimes strange mouth/head structure. You will almost always get several fry with the same sort of quirk although the reason you don't see these, is that breeders cull them as soon as the flaw becomes apparent. Even in an F1 cross there are sometimes bent spines, or fry with bent rays that develop in their fins, but they are rare as long as the parents are from different lines and the mating is a true outcross.
> 
> 
> Excellent input on this topic.


These are F0 fish...not F1 or F10. What are the odds of collecting 2 retarted fish with the exact same deformity in the wild?
[/quote]

another thing I should add: should the person be able to BREED these fish, the reality of their nature should become blatantly apparent by the F4 generation or what betta breeders call the 'breeding true' cross. by F4 from an F0 cross of two unrelated parents, traits that are selectively culled from each generation will become set in stone, so to speak, by F4. Therefore (in betta) a yellow crossed on a green resulting in orange/green multi offspring with various attributes gets culled to a green/yellow BF male and a yellow marbled female, results in a green/yellow male multi and a green/yellow BF female, results in a green/yellow male BF and a green/yellow female BF.... bred down to F4 generation selectiong green/yellow BFs throughout you should produce a line that when generationally crossed creates ALL green/yellow BFs with little variation.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > These are F0 fish...not F1 or F10. What are the odds of collecting 2 retarted fish with the exact same deformity in the wild?
> 
> 
> Don't confuse tank-raised fish v. wild fish. Of course there is less chance of finding them in the wild. That's why piranhas form groups of similar sized fish, that includes "looks". But I also direct you to the Piranha Book by Myer pg 89. There are plenty example of odd shaped bodies from the same species.
> ...


Im saying that those fish came in with a shippment from Peru. I know I didnt pull them out of the water myself so I can not say they were wild caught....but everyone involved in the transaction says they are wild caught fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Im saying that those fish came in with a shippment from Peru. I know I didnt pull them out of the water myself so I can not say they were wild caught....but everyone involved in the transaction says they are wild caught fish.


Which is why I stated that in the wild these don't last long. IF they are wild caught, excellent, but its not unusual, just not often seen.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it were just one I could see it...but 2 that are identical..and I mean Identical...that seems like it would be pretty rare.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

While I'm thinking about it, ask yourself this, is there a population of this deformity in the wild? Highly unlikely. Could there be a fish farm raising these fish for its deformity in Peru? More than likely but won't have a high yield.



> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 10:35 AM
> If it were just one I could see it...but 2 that are identical..and I mean Identical...that seems like it would be pretty rare.


Rare? probably.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

It all does seem a little weird lol. Frank what did the guy say you sent the pic to ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 10:49 AM
> It all does seem a little weird lol. Frank what did the guy say you sent the pic to ?


Its posted up above. I'm also waiting for Fink to throw in his input.

Let me be clear, I'm not trying to make Jeff look foolish. Its an interesting topic and one that needs to be discussed because there are indeed some odd shapes out there. It confuses people and its better to get it out in the open so that everyone is better informed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fink: _Another commercial monstrosity_

Says it all.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Didnt even see that lol thats what i was thinking is the lack of body spots. Maby they will come when it gets a bit bigger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 11:53 AM
> Didnt even see that lol thats what i was thinking is the lack of body spots. Maby they will come when it gets a bit bigger.


Probably, but hard to say.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Let me be clear, I'm not trying to make Jeff look foolish. Its an interesting topic and one that needs to be discussed because there are indeed some odd shapes out there. It confuses people and its better to get it out in the open so that everyone is better informed.


Actually...I feel pretty good that Schleser is confused for the same reason I posted...the lack of spotting.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Actually...*I feel pretty good that Schleser is confused for the same reason I posted*...the lack of spotting.


You should be. Not everyone keeps up what that kind of stuff, which is why I updated him on the morphology.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This is fun.

Frank or Jeff, post some pictures of "questionable" fish piranha and lets see who can determine what it is.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ex0dus Posted Today, 03:38 PM
> This is fun.
> 
> Frank or Jeff, post some pictures of "questionable" fish piranha and lets see who can determine what it is.


Have at it:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Juvi hollandi?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:06 PM
> Juvi hollandi?


Id quess recorded. Anybody else?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Altuvei?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:06 PM
> > Juvi hollandi?
> 
> 
> Id quess recorded. Anybody else?


Do the internal organs give us some clue?

Id say compressus CF


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Baby eigenmanni maybe-hell I have no clue actually-but I guess that'll be my guess


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

is it a Maculipinnis?
*_Edit_: that or a Serrasalmus Marginatus i think


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I should have specified ONE (1) Guess per person.



> SpeCiaLisT Posted Today, 05:07 PM
> Altuvei?





> Ex0dus Posted Today, 05:12 PM, Do the internal organs give us some clue?
> *The internal gas bladder gives a clue to the genus.*
> 
> 
> ...





> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 05:16 PM
> Baby eigenmanni maybe-hell I have no clue actually-but I guess that'll be my guess





> Citizen Posted Today, 05:18 PM
> is it a Maculipinnis?
> *Edit: that or a Serrasalmus Marginatus i think


Which one? 1 guess per person.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think the person who said marginatus was right. Its hard to see but take a close look at his dorsal and anal fins. He has the distinctive hook ray on his anal fin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ex0dus Posted Today, 06:08 PM
> I think the person who said marginatus was right. Its hard to see but take a close look at his dorsal and anal fins. He has the distinctive hook ray on his anal fin.


you already voted. Please don't color the vote because you could be wrong either way.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

awww man..I just saw a picture that look just like that kind..too bad its only 1 guess.. I hope I'm right.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im going with marg


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 09:39 PM
> gouldingi piranha
> Trigga Posted Today, 06:40 PM
> im going with marg


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 10:30 PM
> When do we find out and start the next one ? lol


Just as soon as Citizen makes his choice from the 2 he selected.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 11:16 PM
> I didnt see the one choice thing but i changed mine to gouldingi piranha Its so damb hard to tell when the fish is dead.


If you are going to ID piranhas, you need to look at both dead and alive. Live ones because of the natural colors and dead ones because of their scientific descriptions in literature. You can look at a live fish and be totally wrong on the ID because its attributes while dead do not match. The thing about piranhas, Serrasalmus or Pristobrycon, they can be very confusing when live because they can share certain live characteristics that will throw you off. That's why when looking at that fish, pay attention and avoid a wild guess.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Man im confused lol i guess i have to stick with my second guess i hope my first one wasnt right and i changed it to the wrong aswer lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

So who got it right? Members that did are posted. It is _S. marginatus._



> Trigga Posted Today, 06:40 PM
> im going with marg


Then one I'm going by the first guess. Which is wrong. Had Citizen stuck by the 2nd guess and not posted the P. maculipinnis, then it would be counted as a correct guess.

Citizen Posted Today, 05:18 PM 
is it a Maculipinnis?
**Edit: that or a Serrasalmus Marginatus i think*

*************************************************************
*************************************************************

Here is the next Guess. One guess per person. No changing or editing once you have made your guess. Study it closely. Nothing is ever as it appears.









CURRENT GUESS FOR THIS SPECIES:



> Citizen Posted Today, 11:29 AM
> 
> Going with Serrasalmus Brandtii for sure
> 
> ...





> Dexter Posted Today, 12:21 PM
> I also think it's a Brandtii.





> Ex0dus Posted Today, 03:29 PM
> geryi
> BioTeach Posted Today, 04:10 PM mmmI'll second that.





> mikfleye Posted Today, 08:13 PM
> geryi





> jerry plakyda Today, 01:54 AM
> Altuvie
> CORey Today, 01:28 AM
> geryi





> Altuvie is my guess


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

im gonna say Compressus Piranha Stilll not good at this id dead fishh lol but im trying.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn didnt get to update my vote =(
anywaays for the 2nd fish...
Going with Serrasalmus Brandtii for sure


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

I also think it's a Brandtii.
Nice topic btw!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

geryi


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> geryi


I'll second that.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

This should be a forum lol. One fish per week see who gets it lol for us member to have some fun. Anyhow anyword on the aswer ?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

geryi

btw frank could you link me up to that thread you had with the diff names of the species on audio?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Audio files are here.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> This should be a forum lol. One fish per week see who gets it lol for us member to have some fun. Anyhow anyword on the aswer ?


I agree! I think it would be alot of fun to do, and also a great way for everyone to learn more in depth about Ps. I'm already addicted i hope Frank keeps posting the pics for us


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Citizen Posted Today, 09:16 PM
> QUOTE(a-ronn @ Oct 10 2006, 10:12 PM)
> 
> This should be a forum lol. One fish per week see who gets it lol for us member to have some fun. Anyhow anyword on the aswer ?
> ...


We'll see. They all won't be dead. Some will be live.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope soo i suck at dead ones lol. So what is it ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

geryi

didnt dare write it befoe anyone else did.. im such a p*ssy lol
great thread frank!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, what a way to derail Jeffs topic :laugh: I'm gonna guess Altuvie on the last one.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Altuvie is my guess

Interesting on the deformities, never had one that i noticed on any reds I breed with over 10,000 plus out there. I change my pairs around all the time though, add new adults into the mix.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is the current guess:
CURRENT GUESS FOR THIS SPECIES:



> Citizen Posted Today, 11:29 AM
> 
> Going with Serrasalmus Brandtii for sure
> 
> ...





> Dexter Posted Today, 12:21 PM
> I also think it's a Brandtii.





> Ex0dus Posted Today, 03:29 PM
> geryi
> BioTeach Posted Today, 04:10 PM mmmI'll second that.





> mikfleye Posted Today, 08:13 PM
> geryi





> jerry plakyda Today, 01:54 AM
> Altuvie
> CORey Today, 01:28 AM
> geryi





> Altuvie is my guess


*The correct answer is*

S. marginatus. I'm surprised since the prevous specimen was a juvenile S. marginatus and only 1 person got it right even as cut open as it was.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

trick lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 08:24 AM
> trick lol










Just in your mind.







Enjoy the next one in a different tread.


----------

